# Adoption and Dogs



## Greengirl72 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, my partner and I have been mulling over adoption after failed attempts at becoming parents with the natural and IVF route.  We have met a number of friends and people who have adopted and we would like to start the process.  We are also dog lovers and an opportunity has come up to take on a dog, but I am wondering if owning a dog makes adoption more of a problem or it is considered more of a 'bonus'.  Does anyone have any experience of adopting with owning a dog?


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there
We are going through the process at the moment and we have two dogs, initially we had a visit to do a home safety check and to also check the dogs, they wanted to see where they eat, sleep, toilet etc, and obviously our social worker met the dogs every week whilst we were doing the home study part.
They will want to know that the dog has had some interaction with children, and discuss the dogs behaviour, i wouldnt worry about it being an issue, just expect checks to be made.


poppy xx


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, we adopted 2 LO's and have a very large dog SW never had any issue with him at all.  He was only 2 at the time and still a very bouncy dog but I've had dogs all my life and they took that into account.  The girls love him and he is brilliant with them - they particularly like feeding him the food they don't want to eat at mealtimes !!!


----------



## Greengirl72 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies.  Glad to hear that it isn't a negative factor.  I have lots of nieces and nephews, so any dog we might get will be socialised with children.


----------

